# Carbon 26" Frame for adults



## offpiste.reese (Nov 14, 2018)

Anyone know of a decent carbon 26" hardtail frame? I have a 26" bike I use as my gravel bike, runs 26", 27.5x2.1 and 700x45 with no issues and I like being able to use all three wheel sizes. Anyhow, I'd like to replace the frame with something lighter. I've been looking for a Chinese carbon frame. I've found the Tideace frame, but it's not in stock in 16" and it says it's for kids. I'm 180 lbs, so not sure if the frame was meant for that size a person. Anyone bought any other brand recently that they like?


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

To be honest... 26" is dead. Not that it should be, or that its inferior (if its your preference)... its jut not supported anymore. You would be best off going with a 27.5' hardtail frame and you can always go smaller on the wheelset. There are still a lot of options for chinese 27.5 carbon frames.. and they have more "modern" geometry. 
Here you go: Factory Outlet 27.5er Carbon MTB Frame 650b Mountain Bike Frame 3K Matt 17inch | eBay
or any of these: https://www.diycarbonbikes.com/products/275xct27


----------



## offpiste.reese (Nov 14, 2018)

Yeah, I thought about that. The 26" tires I'm running are 2.3s and I'm not riding technical terrain so I don't have to worry about pedal strike. I'll probably have to go this route, as there aren't any other choices.


----------



## brodare45 (Dec 30, 2020)

If you really want one you are probably going to have to buy used, the only 26" hardtails out there now are dirt jumpers which are almost never carbon.


----------

